# Spielzeit und Autoblog



## Firefoot (1. April 2008)

Seit Samstag schein auf der Website weder mein Spielzeitzuwachs (SA - 7 Stunden, So - 9 Stunden, Mo - 5 Stunden) noch die Autoblogs auf.

Khatak und Beastorc sind inzwischen bei der Zerschmetterten Sonne bereits freundlich .....

Auch manueller Upload funzt net.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## B3N (1. April 2008)

Hallo Firefoot,

danke für deinen Hinweis, es gibt im Moment ein kleines Problem mit unserem Profiler, ich denke Abhilfe wird es die Tage mit dem nächsten Update geben. Spielzeit und Autoblog allerdings sollten funktionieren, dein letzter Autoblog z.B. wurde am 29 März eingetragen.

Grüße,
Benni


----------



## Firefoot (1. April 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo Firefoot,
> 
> danke für deinen Hinweis, es gibt im Moment ein kleines Problem mit unserem Profiler, ich denke Abhilfe wird es die Tage mit dem nächsten Update geben. Spielzeit und Autoblog allerdings sollten funktionieren, dein letzter Autoblog z.B. wurde am 29 März eingetragen.
> 
> ...




Autoblog :

Beastorc wurde am 30.03.2008 freundlich bei zerschmetterter Sonne - kein Eintrag
Khatak wurde am 30.03.2008 freundlich bei zerschmetterter Sonne - kein Eintrag

Spielzeit:

Am 29.03.2008 ca. 7 Stunden gespielt (mit Abstürzen)
Am 30.03.2008 ca. 9 Stunden gespielt
Am 31.03.2008 ca. 5 Stunden gespielt


----------



## Blackwolf of Cologne (2. April 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert zwar Autoblog aber die Spielzeit wird irgendwie nicht erfasst  -  wie kommts?


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2008)

ich habe auch ein problem mit dem autoblog.

seit 24. März wird nichts mehr gebloggt (main-char) und mein twink wurde noch nie gebloggt, obwohl ich bei beiden die gleichen einstellungen im blasc-client habe (komplettes profil).


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. April 2008)

HUHU

ich habe auch ein Problem mit der Spielzeit erfassung bei mir im Profil steht immer noch 03 Stunden WoW gespielt was aber nicht stimmen kann das ich fast immer so ca. 5 Std spiele und Blasc launcher läuft auch im Hintergrund und in WoW Aktiv meine Daten werden auch übertragen nur die Spielzeit hängt seit tagen bei 03 Stunden . und habe auch alle UPDATES Blasc Launcher gezogen


EDIT

Erfasste Spielzeit für World of Warcraft 

Rang des Spiels: #01 
Gothic_1234s Rang: #14383(-1) von #17446 
Zeitraum Spielzeit 
Heute:  Noch nicht gespielt. 
Diese Woche:*  Noch nicht gespielt. 
Diesen Monat:  Noch nicht gespielt. 
Dieses Jahr:  03 Stunden 
Insgesamt:  03 Stunden


----------



## Annebacken (3. April 2008)

Also bei funzt weder Autoblog noch Bosskills noch irgendwas ...Bei mir ist seid ein paar Tagen alles gleich..Ruf Ausrüstung etc.
Hab blasc gestern sogar 1 x komplett deinstalliert und neu drauf gemacht.Aber nix passiert.
Ingame steht das die Boss kills erfasst werden aber es wird nix übertrgaen.Hab es auch schon mehrfach händisch übertragen aber hier im Profil erscheint nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

B auf Hilfe


----------



## Annebacken (3. April 2008)

Ich hab folgendes Problem...

Ich habe vorkurzen mein Blasc geupdatet und das Addon für die Zeiterfassung dazuinstalliert.
Nachdem ich dies getan habe wurden keine Daten mehr in mein Profil übertagen....wder Rüstung,kills,autoblog etc...Autoblog ist aber in meinen Einstellungen drin.

Ich habe nun das Blasc komplett deinstalliert und neudrauf gemacht aber die Zeiterfassung ausgelassen...aber es funzt immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benuzte Windows Vista...muss ich vielleciht noch was an den Ordnerrechten ändern oder geht das so ?

Ich bin echt verzweifelt was da los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe auf hilfe

Gruss und Dank

Annebacken


----------



## Firefoot (3. April 2008)

Gibts schon was neues - die Chars werden weiterhin übertragen, Spielzeiten und Autoblog funzt weiterhin nicht.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Annebacken schrieb:


> Also bei funzt weder Autoblog noch Bosskills noch irgendwas ...Bei mir ist seid ein paar Tagen alles gleich..Ruf Ausrüstung etc.
> Hab blasc gestern sogar 1 x komplett deinstalliert und neu drauf gemacht.Aber nix passiert.
> Ingame steht das die Boss kills erfasst werden aber es wird nix übertrgaen.Hab es auch schon mehrfach händisch übertragen aber hier im Profil erscheint nix
> 
> ...




Dafür sieht dein Profil aber ziemlich voll aus. Mh.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Firefoot schrieb:


> Gibts schon was neues - die Chars werden weiterhin übertragen, Spielzeiten und Autoblog funzt weiterhin nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael



Also Charabgleich und Spielzeit sind da - Die Sache mit den Autoblogs kann ich momentan nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Annebacken (4. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dafür sieht dein Profil aber ziemlich voll aus. Mh.




Was ist das denn für eine Aussage bzw Hilfe ? 

Das sieht doch ein Blinder

Neues von Failariel [Autoblog]
Montag, den 31.März 2008 um 05:25:21 Uhr


Seid diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich jeden Tag gespielt..jeden Tag die Daten noch händisch hochgeladen.....Den letzten Upload hatte ich heute Nacht gg 1 Uhr.

Aber es erscheint nix....Mein char wird nicht aktualisiert,Bosskills werden nicht gewertert und Autoblog funzt auch nich.......

Gibt es bei der Installation unter Vista was besonderes zu beachten ?

Also es wär echt nett wenn mal ein bisschen hilfe gegeben wird bzw mal aufgeklärt wird was zur Zeit los ist...

Ich hab mir ja auch schliesslich einen Premiumaccount gemacht um euch in der ganzen Sache zu unterstützen....Ich würde mich jetzt auch über unterstützung freuen.....


DANKE


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2008)

> Was ist das denn für eine Aussage bzw Hilfe ?



Einfach: Verwirrung. Die Aussage in Richtung "nichts geht" und dann landet man auf einem Profil das recht voll und aktiv ist. ;-)



> Gibt es bei der Installation unter Vista was besonderes zu beachten ?



Eigentlich nicht - nur bei der 64Bit-Variante scheints noch macken zu geben. Das du die Chars manuell hochgeladen hast, hast du zuvor nicht mitgeteilt. 

Also mal ein persönliches Beispiel: Ich habe BLASC im Standard-Verzeichnis unter Vista: c:\Program files\buffed\  und keine Personal-Firewall aktiv, jedoch bin ich mit einem Admin-Account im Vista eingeloggt, kein Nutzeraccount, das  sollte aber auch keine Probleme mehr erzeugen. 

Problemanalyse: Am 1. April gab es ein Update des BLASCProfiler-Addons, prüfe bitte, ob das Addon für deine Charaktere noch aktiviert ist (ist es wahrscheinlich, sonst funktioniert der manuelle Upload nicht). Falls das Problem trotzdem besteht, wechsel in das BLASC-Verzeichnis und führe die Datei BLASCLoader.exe aus. 

Aktuelle BLASC-Version: 2.5 (mit Spielzeiterfassung)
Aktuelle BLASCProfiler-Version: 2.8.3 (Stand 1. April)

Falls das nichts bringt. Nochmal melden - dann schupps ich Regnor in den Thread zur Clientanalyse.


----------



## Firefoot (4. April 2008)

Hab gestern Abend gespielt - jetzt hat er zwar die Spielzeit geschluckt aber dafür die Characterdaten net aktualisiert (Beastorc).

Langsam wird's lustig - vor 2.5 hatte ich net solche Probleme ..

Schönes Wochenende!

Michael


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2008)

Firefoot schrieb:


> Hab gestern Abend gespielt - jetzt hat er zwar die Spielzeit geschluckt aber dafür die Characterdaten net aktualisiert (Beastorc).
> 
> Langsam wird's lustig - vor 2.5 hatte ich net solche Probleme ..
> 
> ...



Die Spielzeit war nie weg - die Anzeige wurde bei Performance-Tests nur zwischenzeitlich deaktiviert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
29.03 .. mh Hast du ebenfalls geprüft, ob das Addon BLASCProfiler für die jeweiligen Charaktere noch aktiviert ist?


----------



## Annebacken (4. April 2008)

Danke für die Antwort...werde das nachher gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## MacPapa (4. April 2008)

mmh, bei mir werden alle Daten übertragen, nur die Spielzeit nicht, noch nie.
Die Erfassung ist im Blasc Client (Aktuelle Version) für WoW aber definitiv aktiviert.

Gruß Mac


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2008)

MacPapa schrieb:


> mmh, bei mir werden alle Daten übertragen, nur die Spielzeit nicht, noch nie.
> Die Erfassung ist im Blasc Client (Aktuelle Version) für WoW aber definitiv aktiviert.
> 
> Gruß Mac



Benutzt du den Rechner allein oder ist in der BLASC-Version noch ein zweiter mybuffed-Account eingetragen?


----------



## Kiez Kalle (5. April 2008)

Hallo,um mich mal hier einzureihen,bei mir funktioniert alles bis auf die Spielzeit,auch wenn ich auf mein Profil gehe in den Einstellungen,ist das Feld für die Spielzeiten gelb ,der haken ist aber gesetzt und in grau unterlegt und auch nicht abwählbar.
Wenn ich dort draufklicke geht ein minipopup auf in dem steht "demnächst"
Bei mir wurde bisher nicht eine spielzeit übertragen.

Ich nutze auch nur einen einzigen Blasc Account,falls das relevant ist.


MfG


----------



## Shaktimaran (5. April 2008)

edith sagt:
problem hat sich auf wunderbare weise erledigt (& danke ;-) )


----------



## soulseker (6. April 2008)

Hallo
Also bei mir klappt fast alles außer das die zeit bei Sims 2 nur gewertet wird wen man die Grund Version spielt zumbeispiel ich habe gestern 2 stunden Sims 2 vier Jahreszeiten gespielt nur die zeit wurde nicht gezählt so ein änlisches Problem hatte ich auch als ich warcraft 3 battel.net gespielt habe wurde die zeit nicht gewertet aber als ich die kampanje gespielt hatte worden die zeit gezählt 

Frage 
Soll das so sein weil bei der spielzeit wird bei warcraft die gold verson gezeigt des wegen müste die zeit alles gezählt werden


MFG
Soul


----------



## Rabenvater2 (6. April 2008)

Kiez schrieb:


> Hallo,um mich mal hier einzureihen,bei mir funktioniert alles bis auf die Spielzeit,auch wenn ich auf mein Profil gehe in den Einstellungen,ist das Feld für die Spielzeiten gelb ,der haken ist aber gesetzt und in grau unterlegt und auch nicht abwählbar.
> Wenn ich dort draufklicke geht ein minipopup auf in dem steht "demnächst"
> Bei mir wurde bisher nicht eine spielzeit übertragen.
> 
> ...



Auch bei mir ist dieses Problem wie oben beschrieben
bei meiner Frau(buffedProfil "Dippsi") wird anstelle GildWars   Diablo 2 angezeigt und falsche Spielzeit
in unseren Profilen sind Xfire Banner mit richtigen Spielzeit angaben


----------



## MacPapa (6. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Benutzt du den Rechner allein oder ist in der BLASC-Version noch ein zweiter mybuffed-Account eingetragen?



Also ich benutze den Rechner alleine, es ist kein zweiter Account eingetragen.
Ich hab aber festgestellt, das sich im Blasc-Verzeichnis noch alte config-Dateien befanden.

Hab die alte Installation nun komplett entfernt und neu installiert. Nun gehts.

Gruß


----------



## Kiez Kalle (9. April 2008)

So habe Blasc mal komplett deinstalliert und die Ordner auch per Hand gelöscht die noch vorhanden waren und dann neu installiert.

Das Ergebnis ist noch schlimmer als es vorher war,die Einstellungen im WOW-Plugin werden nicht mehr gespeichert,nach jedem Neustart sind sie zurückgesetzt,auch die Characterauswahl ist fehlerhaft,die abgewählten Chars sind jedesmal dann wieder mit nem Haken versehen.

Spielzeiten werden immernochnicht erfasst und auch auf Buffed unter den Einstellungen ist das Feld was vorher gelb war und einen nicht abwählbaren Haken hatte "Spielzeit" garnicht mehr da.

Keine Ahnung was ich jetzt noch machen soll.

MfG


----------



## sephiroth99 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem das ich den Autoblog bei meinen Charakteren nicht Aktivieren kann, oder bin ich nur zu blind das in den Einstellungen zu sehen ?


----------

